# Pino's Cafe, Mountain Ash



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

If you are ever in Mountain Ash, make sure you go to Pino's for a coffee! It's run by two Italian brothers and the coffee is absolutely superb.......very reasonable too!!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up

Always good to have a cafe address tucked away when travelling in unfamiliar parts

Due a visit to that part of the world in the new year


----------



## KopiLuwak (Nov 4, 2010)

"Pinos Café" is located in Mountain Ash and is run by brothers Andrew and Bruno Carpanini, the third generation of Carpaninis to serve the people of the Cynon Valley since 1926. It all began when their grandfather, Andrea Carpanini, came over from Bardi in Italy like many other Italians, and in 1926 opened the "Corner Café" in Glancynon Terrace, Abercynon. I've read reviews about the cafe and they say that they do offer good quality coffee and pastries.


----------

